# Pic + bluetooth + visual basic?



## sgb004 (Ago 1, 2008)

Alguien sabe como puedo realizar una conexión entre un pic (18f4550 u otro que se adapte) y un bluetooth. Para mandar y recibir información a la pc.

lo que pasa es que quiero hacer un programa en visual basic, para que este mande información por medio del bluetooth de la pc y la resiva el bluetooth conectado al pic. Y luego el pic active algo como un led o un motor.

También me gustaría que por medio del pic mande información al bluetooth de la pc y el programa en visual ago algo.

No hay tanto problema con visual por que creo que puedo hacer el programa, solo me falta información de como controlar el bluetooth de la pc, lo que no se es como conectar el bluetooth con el pic.


----------



## raticelli (Ago 2, 2008)

Necesitarás dos módulos Bluetooth, los más comunes son los de Ericsson "ROK 101 007 /008", uno para la transmisión y otro para la recepción.
Te envío el datasheet del mismo: http://www.palowireless.com/database/ericsson/rok101008_146106r1a.pdf

La conexión es muy simple: PC <----> RS232 <----> modulo Bluetooth ( esto es para la transmisión) y la para le recepción módulo Bluetooth <----> Pic


Tenés unos módulos que son de la empresa CSR "BlueCore4-Flash Plug-n-Go", estos están buenos porque traen varios ejemplos para probar.
Acá van los ejemplos (te tenés que registrar) http://www.csrsupport.com/ExampleDesigns
Ahh y tenés que bajar las herramientas de desarrollo.


----------



## GFBurgos (Ago 3, 2009)

estimados... favor su ayuda... necesito hacer un proyecto con los modulos Ericsson "ROK 101 007 /008" me podrian indicar donde los puedo adquirir. Soy de ecuador, y la Cia Ericsson de aca no vende componentes de este tipo
De antemano les agradezco por su ayuda


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 3, 2009)

Intenta con Richardson Electronics.... o Muser electronics... aunque tambien te puedo recomendar que uses marca Multitech que son un poco mas faciles de conseguir

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------

